# Electric filet knives



## DenisD (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone use electric filet knives? If so what brands have been good?


----------



## Bubba (Apr 2, 2009)

They are awesome! I used my brothers when we went to reelfoot lake last year on a crappie trip. I was a real "newb" to filleting fish, and I had probably 30-40 fish filleted in about 30-45 minutes or so. I'm planning on getting my own soon as I get a chance. The one he has is the Rapala outfit....which is very nice. Has a 6inch and 7 inch blade, You can use a regular plug-in, off a deep cycle battery or a 12v car power outlet. When I get one, I'm thinking about trying the browning setup, as its a little bit cheaper than the Rapala...and comes with pretty much everything the Rapala has.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 2, 2009)

I purchased one from W-Mart last year for around $30.00. Don't remember the namebrand. But, I fileted, at least 9 gallon bags of filets, last spring, and would'nt do it any other way now! Scott


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just went to the garage and checked. Its an American Angler Ultra. It comes w/a couple sets of blades, ( long and short ). Not sure of the pricing on the ones bubba mentioned, but find this hard to beat for the price. Scott


----------



## russ010 (Apr 2, 2009)

Do they really make that much of a difference?

I have a Rapala 7" standard filet knife that I use to filet bass (don't crappie fish, but I love eating them!).. I can filet and skin 12-15 bass in about 15 minutes... is that taking me too long? I thought I was going pretty fast.

Most of the bass I filet are 12=15" (I think those taste best) but I will eat the big ones too if we are having a fish fry... that's the only time I keep fish that are over 3lbs.


----------



## rome8899 (Apr 3, 2009)

Once you try the electric knife, I think you will stock pile, all the others like I did. Scott


----------



## GrumMan (Apr 3, 2009)

Good post! Was wondering recently how much better an electric fillet knife would be. My crappie fillet's typically look like crappie nugget's when I get done with'em. Think I'll give the electric a try.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a Browning electric fillet knife. I only use it on catfish. Other fish that I keep get scaled and deheaded. It makes cleaning catfish so much easier you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 3, 2009)

The Browning knife appears to be an American Angler with the stag head screen printed on it. You are probably just paying more for that stag head.

I have one and I love it for doing large batches of fish. If I only have two or three (or the fish are really small like bluegill), I will still use the trusty ol' fashioned fillet knife. Otherwise, the speed of the fillet knife is far superior. You can really blow through some fish if you have a partner there to trim the ribs out.


----------

